# embarrasing question!



## Jo_S (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi i want to ask a question, does anyone go from having diareah(sp?) one minute to constipated the next, it can be really unpleasant and splatty and clear and have a strong smell to it, and then the next i can be really constipated. this is really enbarrasing but i just wondered if it is a part of IBS and if anyone else suffers form this??? The doctor has told me i have got IBS and i am taking spasmadol.thank you for readingJO


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey joi do have diarrhea and the next couple of minutes, im straining on the toilet. sometimes i stay in the bathroom for half an hour, holding my stomach and pacing back and forth. it sucks, i know. of course its going to stink. ive never smelled anyones farts that smells like strawberries. have you? jk


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL Asian_girl!Amen to that!Anyway, in answer to your question this is quite common in IBS. (Joy oh rapture. lol)Your normal (?) lol.Nikki


----------

